# Fished Hardware



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

went to the v for a couple hours and threw spoons, spinners, and kwik fish. Caught 3-4 smallmouth bass and two Steelhead. Missed several good bites. Probably would have caught more smallies if I stayed in the lower stretches and fished more around Rt.2, started in that area and caught 3-4 bass pretty quickly and lost a couple others I could see were bass.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...weird seeing you post picks of smallies lol. Anyway I enjoy all your posts/pictures...good stuff there man. 

Tight lines and good times!

Don.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

nice... i have my boat on the launch pad , maybe i can get some pics in soon'' that rooster tail in chrome w/red feathers works great..lol now all ya need is some white bass...lol


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Went to the V on Thursday, someone said the Steelhead are gone. At this point I had landed 5 on eggs in about 2 hours... Heard someone say they caught a 4-5lb smallie. I fished downstream of mill hollow area. This blow out will push out more then it will bring in but should still be some steel around when it recedes. Happy Easter everyone


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

kwik fish are fun to use. I caught a steelhead last december at the mouth of the rocky on a sunny 25 degree day. I think that slow wobble is killer in colder water.
Rickerd


----------

